# Farewell Squidge!



## DW2013 (Jul 19, 2013)

Well, after a good long innings (not sure but probably the best part of 20 years) time to say farewell to my little mate Squidge the Bearded Dragon. He faded very quickly, then went peacefully in his sleep. Great chap, given to me because he was too aggressive for animal shows - all such behaviour died away within weeks of being with me. Fast forward 8 years and he was still my little assistant helping me, perched on my shoulder, out in the new reptile building.

Will miss him, but hard to be too sad after such a longish life and good memories!


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

sorry for your loss - but as you say good age and obviously had a happy life with you


----------

